# Man crashes truck into pole while sitting on top of it!



## Dude111

http://users8.jabry.com/dude111/rednecksurfing.wmv

I started laughing when the truck hit the hydrant!

What an idiot!!


----------



## trh

Looks like he lived. 

Too bad. 

Idiot on two levels. One for doing this stupid and potentially deadly stunt and two, for taping it and posting on the internet.

I hope when this video hits his local law enforcement, he's thrown in jail for a very long time.


----------



## Draconis

Darwin Award contender, pity he did not win.


----------



## Nick

The dude gives stupid people a bad name.


----------



## Nurseryman

Amazing.


----------



## Dude111

trh said:


> I hope when this video hits his local law enforcement, he's thrown in jail for a very long time.


Yes it was QUITE STUPID of them to record it!!! (Thier bloody plate is visible in this clip )

I reckon they were drunk!


----------



## Angel-78

That was hilarious. It's incredible that people actually do such stupid things.


----------



## Dude111

Its even more stupid that they SHOW OFF thinking THE WRONG PERSON WONT EVER SEE THE VID AND WANT TO L00K INTO IT!


----------

